# Thermostat Location on Diesel Cruze?



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wouldn't it, by function, be on the engine where the hot hose (top) goes to the rad?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

boraz said:


> wouldn't it, by function, be on the engine where the hot hose (top) goes to the rad?


Not necessarily. Just ordered a thermostat and housing for my Jeep, and it's located where the lower hose connects to the engine.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Engine Water Pump Assembly/Thermostat and Housing for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> wouldn't it, by function, be on the engine where the hot hose (top) goes to the rad?


I am considering an in hose coolant heater and need to know where the T-stat is to figure out if it would even work. Just by looking at it there is no clear "top" or "bottom" hose, they are both at about the same level both to the engine and the radiator. 

Thanks for the parts description boraz. From the look of the T-stat housing it appears to be on the drivers side hose. So I would guess the "lower" hose is the passenger side hose. That being said I should be able to put a coolant heater in that side and there should be a clear path to the engine for heated coolant to flow.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

In-hose coolant heater is the way to go!!!! Instant heat on startup, whole engine warm from the warm coolant circulating all night.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> In-hose coolant heater is the way to go!!!! Instant heat on startup, whole engine warm from the warm coolant circulating all night.


Totally agree. The head needs to be warm. Block heaters are OK but its not where the heat really needs to be.

I followed that link and wandered around a bit. Nice to see that info is finally out there on the interwebs. I noticed that the turbo is 1400 bucks. WOW.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> Engine Water Pump Assembly/Thermostat and Housing for 2014 Chevrolet Cruze


Thanks for posting that! Great source.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> In-hose coolant heater is the way to go!!!! Instant heat on startup, whole engine warm from the warm coolant circulating all night.


The thing I wonder is will we be throwing any codes as some newer GM vehicles from pre-heating the engine and throwing off the temp sensor start up calibration? I have noticed that on my block heater there is NO thermostatic control for the OEM oil pan heater. Maybe this will not be a problem on the TD Cruze?

Is anybody running extra heat on their cars?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The thing I wonder is will we be throwing any codes as some newer GM vehicles from pre-heating the engine and throwing off the temp sensor start up calibration? I have noticed that on my block heater there is NO thermostatic control for the OEM oil pan heater. Maybe this will not be a problem on the TD Cruze?
> 
> Is anybody running extra heat on their cars?


the rumors of the coolant heater/block heater causing codes is what stopped me from being guinea pig

good luck


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> the rumors of the coolant heater/block heater causing codes is what stopped me from being guinea pig
> 
> good luck


Well I decided to go ahead and order a 1-1/4" 375 watt inline lower radiator hose heater. I will update with results.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> The thing I wonder is will we be throwing any codes as some newer GM vehicles from pre-heating the engine and throwing off the temp sensor start up calibration? I have noticed that on my block heater there is NO thermostatic control for the OEM oil pan heater. Maybe this will not be a problem on the TD Cruze?
> 
> Is anybody running extra heat on their cars?


Regardless of codes, the benefits might be worth it to me in the winter but interested to see your results. Mind sharing a link to what you bought?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Regardless of codes, the benefits might be worth it to me in the winter but interested to see your results. Mind sharing a link to what you bought?


The heating unit I bought:1 1 4" Lower Radiator Hose Engine Block Antifreeze Pre Heater | eBay

This is the conditions for the block heater CEL on previous GM vehicles, I am not sure if the CTD will even have this same logic.

5.3L engine block heater - Page 3 - Ask the GM Technician - GM-Trucks.com
"Conditions for Running the DTC

• The ignition is ON. 

• DTCs P0112, P0113, P0116, P0117, P0118, P0128, P0502, P0503 are not set. 

• The start-up IAT is more than -7°C (+20°F). 

• The vehicle has a minimum ignition OFF time of 10 hours. 

• DTC P0116 runs once per drive cycle when the above conditions are met. 


Conditions for Setting the DTC

• The start-up ECT is more than the start-up IAT by 100°C (180°F). OR 

• The start-up ECT is more than the start-up IAT by 15°C (27°F), then the vehicle must be driven for more than 400 seconds over 24 km/h (15 mph). If the IAT sensor temperature decreases more than 8°C (14°F), a block heater is detected and the test is aborted. If the IAT sensor temperature does not decrease, a block heater was not detected and DTC P0116 sets. "

From what I understand of this is it sounds unlikely a code would even be set under "normal" block heater use unless it is really warm out and the IAT does not drop after driving. Normally the IAT will drop in cold weather after being driven as the warm air from the pre-heated engine is replaced with cold outside air.


----------



## Patchman (Nov 1, 2021)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze. It's the, 2 0L 4 cl turbo diesel. I can't find the thermostat. HELP !!!


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 5, 2016)

Thermostat is on the drivers side of engine, follow the hose up to the engine. The thermostat is actually in a plastic housing (see photo) and goes for around $60


----------



## Patchman (Nov 1, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## larry's two cents (11 mo ago)

TDCruze said:


> I cannot seem to figure out where the thermostat is located on the diesel 2.0 Cruze engine? Is it on the passenger or drivers side rad hose? If someone has an engine parts diagram that would be even better.


its on the drivers side next to the computer by the battery


----------

